# LitLift 16 weeks road to big and ripped



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Planing on competing in 16 weeks. I'm very lean now 7-8% bf so decided to make some lean gains for the first 8 weeks, then diet for another 8 weeks and depending where I will be - compete or not.

*STATS:*

26 years old

6'1 99kg

*TRAINING:*

Monday: Shoulders/Triceps

Tuesday: Quads/Hams/Calves

Wednesday: OFF

Thursday: Chest

Friday: Back

Saturday: Arms OR OFF

Sunday: OFF

12-16 total sets for shoulders, quads, chest, back

9-12 total sets for triceps, calves, biceps

*DIET:*

Meal 1: 200g lean beef, 90g buckwheat, salad

Meal 2: 200g chicken, 60g rice, salad

Meal 3: 200g chicken, 90g buckheat, salad

Meal PWO shake: 25-50g dextrose, 25-50gmalto, 40g whey, 10g bcaa, 10g glutamine, 10g eaa

Meal 5: 200g chicken, 60g rice, salad

Meal 6: 200g chicken or beef with salad and rice if hungry

Meal 7: 100g cottage cheese, 40g protein, 2tbsp natural peanut butter

At night: (if hungry) whey+peanut butter

Also have few snack with fruits, nuts, pb during the day


That's starting point average day for me, aprox 300-350g carbs, 300-350g protein, 50-70g fat 3000-3500cals.


2 days a week (usually back and legs training days) bump my carbs to 450-600g and cals to 4000-4500

At Friday or Saturday (last training day of the week) I'll be having pretty clean high calorie refeed, tyring to consume at least 1500cals in 1 hour

On non training days my cals drops to 2500-3000 cals

1 day a week night before training legs or back - clean carb refeed 150-200g per sitting.


*CARDIO:*

1-8 weeks: 30min on non training days

9-10 weeks: 30 min everyday

11-12 weeks: 30min on training days and 60 min on non training days

13-14 weeks: 60min evaryday

15-16 weeks: decide depending where I will be (probably no cardio at all)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

Multivits

VitC

Digestyve enzymes

Probiotics

Whey protein

BCAA

Glutamine

EAA

*CYCLE:*


WeekTestosterone

Propionate, mg/weekTestosterone

Enantate, mg/weekEquipose,

mg/weekMasteron,

mg weekTrenbolone Acetate,

mg/weekAromasin, mg/weekT3, mcg dayT4, mcg/ dayHCG, IU e4dHumalog, iu 3-4 days/weekHGH, iu day1300400300200752510050063230040030020075251005008334005004002007525100500103440050040020075251005001035400600400200752510050010464006004002007525100500104740060040020075251005001048400600400200752510050010495004004002001507550100500410500400400200150755010050041140020030022575751005004124002003002257575100500413400400300751001005004144004003007510010050041530050037575100100500216200500375751001005002


​
Also have buch of peptides (ipamorelin,ghrp6,ghrp2,cjc) I might incorporate them too (even though I don't like the bloat they gives for me)


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

First in! looks awesome dude any pics? will be following


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks good mate. Diet looks pretty similar to mine although I eat around 5000 cals a day. Good luck with this!

Let's see some starting point photos


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Is that your back in the avi?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Take it you like chicken? Lol

Looks good mate will be following!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

yes, pics 

which comps?


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Didn't want to post before pics, since I'm small now anyway, starting pics:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You look good mate, although could do with a few trips to the electric beach!


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Take it you like chicken? Lol
> 
> Looks good mate will be following!


Actually yes I used to eat fish all day long for the last 3-4 years, now it's only chicken, no fish for at least 2 months



fitness said:


> yes, pics
> 
> which comps?


it depends where I will be and how I'll look


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> You look good mate, although could do with a few trips to the electric beach!


Thanks.

I know  melanotanII will do the work.but I hate it as other peptides too


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good mate but how the hell do you eat mince for breakfast ??


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Milky said:


> Looking good mate but how the hell do you eat mince for breakfast ??


Thanks.

Morning is the only time when I'm really hungry and beef fills me out very well. Used to alternate this meal with oats/whey/nuts but no more oats for me since it conains gluten and I don't digest it well. So beef every morning now.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Looking great man, i'm subbed good luck, nice inspiration for me, thanks

just looking at our avis makes me realise how far i've got to go! bugger!


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Today had an awesome shoulders/triceps workout

Seated smith press

60x12

80x10

100x6

80x11 dropset 60x12

Standing strict form laterial rises

14kilos x 12

18 x 12

18 x 10

18 x 10

Ez bar front rises

did 4 sets 10-12 reps

Rear delts in peck deck machine

4 sets 15-12 reps last set dropset

Incline french press for triceps

3 sets with 45kg 12 reps

Triceps pushdowns

3 sets 10-15 reps 1 set 20 reps

Traps with db

2x28kg x 15

2x37kg x 15

2x46kg x 12

2x46kg x 12 dropset 28kg x 15


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

good size starting to come on - very lean

you are a tall dude though so need to keep adding tissue - only young at 26 so great future i predict lol

but yeah bro - that is one hanging breakfast.......i'd sooner eat my own feaces


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

need to prioritise pecs and upper pecs - look like they lagging a bit bud

lets see a few more back pics though - that looks mint in the avatar


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

your physique now is my end goal. looking awesome dude.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift, we wannna see your legs :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> LitLift, we wannna see your legs :whistling:


purely for bodybuilding reasons....lol:whistling:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking good n lean already mate.

Nicely done


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> purely for bodybuilding reasons....lol:whistling:


sure :innocent:


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> need to prioritise pecs and upper pecs - look like they lagging a bit bud
> 
> lets see a few more back pics though - that looks mint in the avatar


Yea I know, when I'm off all "supps" (if you know what I mean) it tends flatten out, when I'm on it looks a little bit more fuller also I was using too heavy weights in the past, now - lighter weights, to feel the muscle and higher frequency by training chest 1.5-2 times a week seems to work better for me.

Back like in avi you'll after 16 weeks 



paddy86 said:


> your physique now is my end goal. looking awesome dude.


Thanks, mate, but I need a lot of work to do...



fitness said:


> LitLift, we wannna see your legs :whistling:


Legs are there, Ruta, just need few more weeks to get them fuller and look better 



xpower said:


> Looking good n lean already mate.
> 
> Nicely done


Thanks,mate


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ha ok, we're waiting :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Leg extensions

5plates x 20

14 x 15

17 x 12

20[whole stack] x 12

20[whole stack] x 12 dropset 12 x 20

Front squats

60kg x 12

100 x 12

120 x 9

100 x 12

Leg press, feets close

did 4 sets 20 reps increasing the weight each set

1 leg extensions

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Stiff legged deadlift

60kilos x 12

100 x 12

120 x 11

140 x 9

Lying leg curls

14plates x 14

17 x 12

20 x 8

17 x 12

12 x 25

Standing calf press

4 sets 12-15 reps

Calves in leg press machine 1 leg at the time

3 sets 12 reps last last dropset both legs 50 reps

Total 32 sets in 75 minutes 

Ate a little bit more too - about 400g carbs 400g protein and 100g fat thats 4000+ cals


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

LitLift said:


> Yea I know, when I'm off all "supps" (if you know what I mean) it tends flatten out,


yeah.i'm just coming off "those" supplements lol.........i guess i'll lose a bit of fullness and vascularity.....

I start dnp today too.which flattens the p1ss out me,,,,,,,,,,BUT i'm going to have a play with a couple of novo rapid pens after that for the first time lol...

good luck with the prep bud....i'll look in


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> yeah.i'm just coming off "those" supplements lol.........i guess i'll lose a bit of fullness and vascularity.....
> 
> I start dnp today too.which flattens the p1ss out me,,,,,,,,,,BUT i'm going to have a play with a couple of novo rapid pens after that for the first time lol...
> 
> good luck with the prep bud....i'll look in


I'm new to slin also, just started this week Hum and I'm amazed by the results, getting great pumps in the gym and I'm already a lot more fuller. But you need to use HGH with this otherwise you/ll get fat...

Thanks, mate.


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

High incline bench press

60x12

90x12

110x9

110x9 dropset 60x12

Incline Db flies

20x12

24x12

28x12

28x11

Machine decline bench press

14plates x 12

17x10

17x10

17x10

Cable crossovers

4 sets 12-20 reps

Rope pushdowns

9plates x 12

11 x 12

12 x 12

12 x 11

BW dips

x12

x12

x12

x12

Leg rises Supersetted with incline situps

did 4 supersets 12-15 reps slow

Diet very simple:

meal1: beef and rice

meal2 and meal3: chicken and rice

meal4: cream of rice, whey and peanut butter

pwo: dextro/malto,bcaa,glutamine,eaa and whey protein

meal5: chicken and rice

meal6: cottage cheese, whey and peanut butter


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> Diet very simple:
> 
> meal1: beef and rice
> 
> ...


you get your fats from peanut butter only?


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Pulldowns to the neck

9 plates x 20

12 plates x 12

15 plates x 12

18 plates x 10

18 plates x 9 drop set 12 plates x 12

Barbell rows

60x12

100x10

100x10

100x10

Chest supported db rows

28x12

36x10

36x10

36x10

Hummer lat pulldowns to the front

9plates x 12

12 x 12

12 x 10

8 x 20

Slow motion deadlifts

60x20

100x20

Barbell curls

30x15

40x10

50x8

40x11

EZ bar scott curls

4 sets 8-12 reps

Concentration curls

3 sets 8-10 reps

Hummer cable curls

2 sets 20 reps


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitness said:


> you get your fats from peanut butter only?


and beef,usually have another protein+fat meal (whey+pb) but this particular day had rice and chicken. And once a week - fat load when cheating whole chicken with skin, cheese, butter on potatoes, ice cream and so on 

I respond better to carbs than fats, on fats I'm flat and weak


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

You're small now? How much do you intend on weighing at your goal? What do you do for cv, just jogging running?

Subbed, very interested to see what it takes to achieve a physique like that (no ****)


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> You're small now? How much do you intend on weighing at your goal? What do you do for cv, just jogging running?
> 
> Subbed, very interested to see what it takes to achieve a physique like that (no ****)


I don't know, I'll just let the foods, supps and training do the work... it's only a week when I'm fully on and I'm already fuller, leaner and looking bigger but my weight hasn't changed so it's hard to say exact weight. Definately over 100kg. No running, just stacionary bike eod in the morning. Thanks, mate.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> and beef,usually have another protein+fat meal (whey+pb) but this particular day had rice and chicken. And once a week - fat load when cheating whole chicken with skin, cheese, butter on potatoes, ice cream and so on
> 
> I respond better to carbs than fats, on fats I'm flat and weak


that sounds good, especially ice cream 

i bet its better to run on carbs rather on fats, energy wise


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitness said:


> that sounds good, especially ice cream
> 
> i bet its better to run on carbs rather on fats, energy wise


ice cream is the best part haven't I told you about my healthy ice cream recipe?  blender, water, ice cubes, whey protein of your choice walnut oil - tastes even better than regular ice cream 

yea, I've always responded better to carbs, on fats I'm weak and flat and especially when on supps which ones are needed be to covered with carbs


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> ice cream is the best part haven't I told you about my healthy ice cream recipe?  blender, water, ice cubes, whey protein of your choice walnut oil - tastes even better than regular ice cream
> 
> yea, I've always responded better to carbs, on fats I'm weak and flat and especially when on supps which ones are needed be to covered with carbs


oh sounds nice, how much of walnut oil? will search online for one now :bounce:


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitness said:


> oh sounds nice, how much of walnut oil? will search online for one now :bounce:


the more - the better  it gives taste. my portion size: 1/2 cup water blended with ice cubes (3 handfull) then add 2 scoops (50g) whey protein and 1tbsp (13-15g) walnut oil


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Today had the best workout this week. Trained shoulders (2nd time this week). Tried slin preworkout with 3 shakes pre/during/post workout, the pumps were out of this world, was very full during the training. Probably I'll do this before every workout for the next 2 months 

*DB laterial raises*

8 x 20

14 x 12

16 x 12

20 x 10

22 x 8 dropset 14 x 12 dropset 9 x 12

*Very slow motion Smith machine BNP*

60x12

70x9

70x8

70x8

*Front db rises on incline bench*

12 x 12

14 x 12

16 x 10

14 x 12

*Bent over db laterial rises*

14 x 15

16 x 12

20 x 12

22 x 10

*Traps with bb*

60x15

100x12

140x10

160x8

*Traps with db*

24x20

38x20

*Calves - giant set:* seated calf rises, standing calf rises, calf press in leg press machine

3 rounds 12-15 reps each

*Nutrition:*

meal1: 200g lean beef, 90g buckwheat, salad

meal2: 200g chicken, 60g buckwheat, salad

preworkout shake - 50g malto/dextro mix, 30g whey iso, 10g eaa, 10g bcaa, 10g glutamine

during workout shake - 50g malto/dextro mix, 10g eaa, 10g bcaa

post workout shake/meal3 - 70g cream of rice, 2 scoops whey

meal4: 60g buckwheat, 200g chicken

meal5[coming-CHEAT]: this week will be pizza, half chicken, potatoes, ice cream

meal6[coming]: probably have only whey shake [i'm too full after cheat meals  ]


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Everything's nailed mate.. Perfect foundation to BUILD!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> the more - the better  it gives taste. my portion size: 1/2 cup water blended with ice cubes (3 handfull) then add 2 scoops (50g) whey protein and 1tbsp (13-15g) walnut oil


just ordered some walnut oil online, there was non at tescos or H&B  so no ice-cream for me tonight, but yeah looking forward


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> *Nutrition:*
> 
> meal1: 200g lean beef, 90g buckwheat, salad
> 
> ...


buckwheat day?  and what comes in buckwheat salad? how often you change rice-buckwheat-rice or just randomly?


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Impreza_Turbo said:


> Everything's nailed mate.. Perfect foundation to BUILD!


Thanks, mate



fitness said:


> just ordered some walnut oil online, there was non at tescos or H&B  so no ice-cream for me tonight, but yeah looking forward


Just be carefull, you can get even more addicted to this ice-cream than regular one 

You can get some directions how to make it here:





 [starts at 2:30]

This is how I make my ice cream too, just don't use any sweateners,cocoa etc and add tbsp sometimes even 2 tbsp walnut oil at the end 



fitness said:


> buckwheat day?  and what comes in buckwheat salad? how often you change rice-buckwheat-rice or just randomly?


pretty much yea  I always have buckwheat with my breafast beef and if I'm doing cardio that morning I cook more for the day, if not only 1-2 cups, because I want to eat as soon as possible in the morning  I like rice too, but white rice, sometimes eat brown rice but white has the better taste. I don't eat oatmeal anymore, since it contains gluten.

salad-romaine lettuce, onion, corn, some olive oil


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> Just be carefull, you can get even more addicted to this ice-cream than regular one
> 
> You can get some directions how to make it here:
> 
> ...


cool, thanx  def making once oil received.

oh that was buckwheat and salad, i thought buckwheats salad  thought sounds interesting  are you gluten intolerant thats why you dont eat oats? i eat them as thats low GI carbs but if you ok with carbs so i guess thats not an issue for you


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitness said:


> cool, thanx  def making once oil received.
> 
> oh that was buckwheat and salad, i thought buckwheats salad  thought sounds interesting  are you gluten intolerant thats why you dont eat oats? i eat them as thats low GI carbs but if you ok with carbs so i guess thats not an issue for you


Let me know if you liked it 

I don't know if I'm gluten intolerant, probably yes, but as soon as I eat oatmeal I feel tired, got a feeling that it sit in my stomach and don't diggest at all, got bloated, even if I eat it in the the morning I feel slugish and tired all day. And I used to eat it for 6 or so years traight, every day sometimes as the only carb source... For me carb is carb, GI doesn't matter if it's complex carb. Higher or lower GI, every carb is converted to clucose anyway,so I eat what tastes and diggest better


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Sunday was OFF day from training.

Nutrition:

meal1: beef, buckwheat

meal2: whey protein,egg whites pancake, with whey protein & peanut butter topping

meal3: chicken, buckwheat, fat free cheese, salad

meal4: cottage cheese, whey protein, peanut butter

meal5: chicken, rice, salad

meal6: cottage cheese, egg white, rice flour cake with greek yogurt and whey topping

meal7[coming]: whey protein shake

aprox 250g carbs 350g protein 80g fat

Meals 2, 3 and 6


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> Sunday was OFF day from training.
> 
> Nutrition:
> 
> ...


wooohoo nice, whats in 3rd pic, oat pancake?


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitness said:


> wooohoo nice, whats in 3rd pic, oat pancake?


1 egg, 1 egg white, cottage cheese, choc sweatener, cinamon and rice flour 60grams, topping was 50g greek yogurt and whey protein mixed in  that's about 60or so grams of carbs 50g protein and 7g fat 500kcals


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

LitLift said:


> 1 egg, 1 egg white, cottage cheese, choc sweatener, cinamon and rice flour 60grams, topping was 50g greek yogurt and whey protein mixed in  that's about 60or so grams of carbs 50g protein and 7g fat 500kcals


I might have to attempt one of those, looks tasty!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> 1 egg, 1 egg white, cottage cheese, choc sweatener, cinamon and rice flour 60grams, topping was 50g greek yogurt and whey protein mixed in  that's about 60or so grams of carbs 50g protein and 7g fat 500kcals


thats like a cake  ill do that for my cheat meal


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitness said:


> thats like a cake  ill do that for my cheat meal


and it's a cake, healthy one  save your cheat meal for REAL cake and have this on your diet


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

*Hack squat machine*

1.5 plates per side x 20

3 pps x 15

4 pps x 15

5 pps x 12

6 pps x 10 dropset 4 pps x 12

*Smith machine front squats*

60 kilos x 12

100 x 12

120 x 10

100 x 12

*Leg extensions*

14 plates x 15

17 x 12

19 x 12

20 x 12 dropset 14 x 12 dropset 8 x 12 supersets with

Squats

100 kilos x 20

*Lying leg curls *

14 plates x 14

17 x 12

20 x 9

20 x 8

12 x 20

*Standing 1 leg curls*

4 sets 10-12 reps

*Stiff legged deadlift*

100 x 15

100 x 15

Nutrition:

meal1: beef, buckwheat, salad

meal2: chicken, rice, salad

meal3: whey protein, cream of rice, peanut butter

pwo shake1: dextro/malto, bcaa, eaa, glutamine

pwo shake2: whey protein iso

meal4: chicken, rice, salad

meal5: chicken, rice, salad

meal6: cottage cheese, whey, peanut butter [coming]

meal7: whey, peanut butter [coming]

450g carbs 400g protein 70g fat aprox 4000kcals


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice leg workout!


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Did 30min cardio AM

*Triceps / Biceps*

*
*

*CGBP*

60x12

80x12

100x10

110x6 dropset 80x12

*Rope pushdowns*

9plates x 15

11 x 12

13 x 10

11 x 14

*Seated incline 1 arm db curls*

12 x 12

14 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 7

*EZ bar preacher curls*

12reps

10reps

8reps

15reps

*Dips*

BW x 12

BW+20 x 12

BW+40 x 10

*Standing cable curls*

12reps

10reps

12reps

*
1 arm seated overhead db extensions SUPERSETTED with Hummer curls*

14 x 18 SS 14 x 12

16 x 12 SS 14 x 11

DONE

*Nutrition:*

CARDIO

meal1 post cardio: buckwheat, chicken, whole egg, salad

prew shake: malto/dextro mix, bcaa, glutamine, whey protein

TRAIN - during w shake: malto/dextro, bcaa, glutamine

postw shake/meal2: cream of rice, whey protein

meal3: chicken, rice, salad [coming]

meal4: chicken, rice, salad [coming]

meal5: beef, potatoes, salad [coming]

meal6: cottage cheese, whey, peanut butter [coming]

Dropped 0.4kg over 1 day mg: guess I need more than 4000kcals on leg days


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

AM cardio 30 min, midday cardio 30 min

Nutrition:

meal1: beef, buckwheat, salad

meal2: chicken, buckwheat, salad

meal3: chicken, rice, beans

meal4: chicken, buckwheat, salad

meal5: chicken, salad

meal6: whey protein shake

Today, Thursday (Back training day) and Friday (chest training day) decided to have lower cal days, no slin, cardio everday to deplete a little bit then on Saturday, shoulder training day - very high carb day with slin in the am and postw and somewhat healthy cheat meal at the end of the day to supercompensate and depending how much I'll weight/how I feel on Sun morning - continuing getting more carbs, before training legs on Monday then set up plan for next few days.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> AM cardio 30 min, midday cardio 30 min
> 
> Nutrition:
> 
> ...


cardio midday? something new and interesting, you going to do cardio twice a day? isnt that bit too early

btw, received walnut oil that ordered online, will do ice creams today woohoo


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitrut said:


> cardio midday? something new and interesting, you going to do cardio twice a day? isnt that bit too early
> 
> btw, received walnut oil that ordered online, will do ice creams today woohoo


This is just for reseting my body. A week or so I was on 3500-4500kcals - filled out and got bigger, did a lot of PR's at the gym now it's time for priming, reducing cals to 3000-3200 and doing more cardio, and have lighter workouts. This is how I'm planned all my prep, I will not be gaining weight for x weeks then lossing fat for y weeks and this saves body from burning out. Because I'm lean I can gain muscle and lose fat basically all my prep, even the last 2-3 or so weeks don't know what I'm going to do - if I'll be ready I'll up the cals drop the cardio to fill out OR might do the oposite thing - drop cals, do more cardio to get more cut. It depends where I will be 2-3weeks before


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

AM cardio 30 min

*Chest / Abs*

*Incline Smith machine bench press*

60x12

90x12

110x8

100x9 dropset 60x12

*Incline db flies*

2x22kg's x 12

26 x 12

28 x 12

28 x 11

*Machine bench press*

14plates x 12

16x12

18x10

18x10

*Peck deck flies*

12reps

12reps

10reps

20reps

*Dips*

15 reps

15reps

*Leg rises*

15reps

15reps

12reps

12reps

12reps

*Nutrition:*

meal1: beef, buckwheat, salad

meal2: chicken, buckwheat, salad

meal3: chicken, buckwheat, salad

pwo shake: whey, bcaa, glutamine

meal4: chicken, rice, salad

meal5: chicken, salad

meal6: casein pancake

meal7: cottage cheese, whey, peanut butter


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

*AM cardio 30 min*

*Training:*

*Pull ups*

bwx10

bwx10

bw+10x9

bw+20x8 superset with lat pulldowns 12 reps

*Machine Hummer rows*

12 reps

12reps

10reps

10reps

*Supinated bb rows*

70x12

90x10

110x9

100x10

*Close gripe hummer grip pulldowns*

12reps

12reps

10reps

10reps

*Cable pullowers*

20 reps

20reps

*Hyperextensions*

15reps

15reps

*Crunches*

6 sets 10-15 reps

*Standing one leg curls *

no rest between sets 3 sets per leg 12 reps

*
Nutrition:*

meal1: beef, buckwheat

meal2: chicken, buckwheat, salad

meal3: as meal2

pwo shake: whey protein,bcaa,glutamine

meal4: chicken, rice, salad

meal5: chicken, salad

meal6: cottage cheese, whey, peanut butter


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

*DB lateral rises (3 supersets)*

8 x 20

14x10 9x10 7x10

18x10 12x10 8x10

20x10 14x10 9x10

*Seated db press*

20x10

24x10

28x7

28x6

*Cable front rises*

x12

x10

x10

x20

*Peck dek rear delts*

x15

x12

x12

x10

*Rear delts with rope*

x20

x20

*Traps with db*

28x20

37x15

37x15

37x15

28x20

*Seated calves*

2 plates x 20

3plates x 15

3plates x 15

3plates x 13

*One leg press in leg press machine*

65x12

65x12

65x12

*Nutrition:*

meal1: beef, buckwheat, salad

meal2: chicken, rice, salad

pwo shake1: malto/dextro, bcaa, glutamine, vitc, minerals

pwo shake2: whey pro iso

meal3: whey protein, cream of rice

meal4: chicken, buckwheat, apple

meal5: chicken, potatoes, salad

meal6: cottage cheese, whey, peanut butter


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

LitLift said:


> Didn't want to post before pics, since I'm small now anyway, starting pics:


if you look like this now yr gana be a freak in 16weeks lol :thumb:


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

stone14 said:


> if you look like this now yr gana be a freak in 16weeks lol :thumb:


Thanks, mate

Haven't updated for a while. Training is going very well, today did high rep workout with big carb load after and next week or two I will be deloading.

Today training:

Incline bench press 4x20

Lat pulldowns 4x20

Squats 4x20

Stiff legged deadlift 4x20

Cable curls for biceps 4x20 supersetted with Rope pushdowns 4x20

Diet:

beef, buckwheat, salad

whey, cream of rice

chicken, rice, salad

train

malto/dextro/glutamine/bcaa

whey protein shake

chicken, potatoes, salad

chicken, rice salad

whey, cream of rice

cottage cheese, whey, nuts


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Lookin big mate. How you finding the slin?? Tempted to give it a try myself


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

animal adam said:


> Lookin big mate. How you finding the slin?? Tempted to give it a try myself


I like it a lot, definataly one of my favourite tools now to put on mass. If you are hardgainer too it is the fastest way to put on serious mass in shortest time, even if you gain fat easily what you need is just need adjust carbs-IU ratio, how much do you need and you can put on lean mass without any fat. Everyone is blaming slin for putting to much fat, when the real problem is eating too much carbs, fats when slin is active, also you have to take into account protein - 50% of protein converts to glucose so for example you can even go without any carbs if you take 2iu humalog and have 40-50g protein. But it's a little bit extreme. Start with 10g of carbs per IU and adjust accordingly and no fats when slin is active (humalog 3-4 hours, hum-r 6-8)


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

This week had to be deload week, but was full of energy in the gym so decided to continue blast and deload next week

*LEGS:*

*Leg extensions*

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps dropeset 12 reps

*Leg press*

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12reps

*Hack squats *

10 reps

10 reps

12 reps

13 reps

*fst-7(5) leg extenesions*

12 reps

12 reps

11 reps

10 reps

10 reps

*Lying leg curls*

15 reps

12 reps

10reps

8 reps dropset 12 reps

*Stiff legged deadlift*

80x12

120x10

120x12

120x13

*back to lying leg curls [short rest period, concentrate on squeezing)*

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

DONE


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

*V-Bar pushdowns*

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps dropset 12 reps

*Incline seated db curls*

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

9 reps dropset 12 reps

*CGBP*

12 reps

6 reps

10 reps

*Concentration curls*

12 reps

10 reps

9 reps

*EZ-Bar seated incline overhead press*

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

*EZ-Bar pracher curls*

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

*Rope pushdowns*

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

*Rope hummer curls*

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

*Seated calf raises*

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

12 reps

*Crunches*

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Tommorow - a day off, then 4-5 days of much needed complete rest, back to light-deload training next Monday, Thursday and Saturday and full blast again the week after.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

How often do you de-load mate?? Do you go to failure on all work sets? How many work sets? I like Ronnie Rowlans method of loading and deloading not sure if youve read it? Also how much slin PreWO??

Looking good mate and subbed, Sorry for all the question


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Brutal1 said:


> How often do you de-load mate?? Do you go to failure on all work sets? How many work sets? I like Ronnie Rowlans method of loading and deloading not sure if youve read it? Also how much slin PreWO??
> 
> Looking good mate and subbed, Sorry for all the question


I'm deloading whenever my body tells, Rowland has set number of weeks when you have to deload (I think it's every 12?), but in my opinion everyone is different, everyone trains different, everyone has different stress levels etc...so the one trainer might need deload after 6 weeks while other can go up to 12 weeks. For me personally if I really go balls to the wall every training it's 6-8 weeks.

I go to failure on the last 1-2 sets per exercise, first set - light weight 12-15 reps, 2nd- moderate 10-12 reps, last 2 sets moderate heavy - 6-10 reps for basic exervises or 10-15 iso exercises to failure. It would be really hard for me to go to failure on every set and I would be burned out very quickly

During this blast I was up to 6iu humalog prew and 10iu post. Did mostly post. During next blast will do only prew and go up to 10iu as I think when dieting prew is better choice, because you won't gain any fat if carb/iu ratio is adjusted perfectly and slin just fills you out, shuts every nutrient in to the muscle and makes them grow while dieting on restricted cals

That's not a problem, mate, glad to help you


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a complete day off training/cardio yesterday, diet was super strict, felt great at the end of the day

*Nutrition:*

meal1: beef, buckwheat, salad

meal2: whey protein, cream of rice

meal3: chicken, rice, salad

meal4: whey, casein, cottage cheese, peanut butter shake

meal5: beef, salad

meal6: whey, casein, cottage cheese shake

at night: whey, casein, pb shake

Planing on incorporating some form of cardio in next few days, lower protein a little bit and starches, eat more fruit, vegetables and nuts, incorporate one or two fasting days giving my digestive system a break too and then nice full 8 week blast and 3-4 weeks maintain.


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Some updates...still on deload, but this week have 1 or 2 light training sesion, then next week - full force again


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

The first day in the gym after a week off

Light circuit arm training:

*Close grip bench press**

*
Dips*

*
V-Bar pushdowns*

*
Close grip pullups underhand grip*

*
Incline seated db curls*

*
Rope hummer curls*

*done 4 rounds no rest between exercises 8-10 reps each

Tommorw light legs or off, then on Monday I'll start with heavy and hard back workout


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

First hard workout after deload, trained Back, and did 25 min cardio AM

*Pullups*

body weight x 10

bw+10 x 10

bw+10 x 8

bw+10 x 8 dropset bw x 12 half pullups

*Supported bar rows*

12 reps

10 reps

7 reps

8 reps

*One arm db rows slow ant controlled*

32 x 12

37 x 12

48 x 10

42 x 12

*Close grip lat pulldowns*

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

20 reps

*Bent over laterial raises*

14 x 12

17 x 12

17 x 12

*Rear delts with cables*

20 reps

*Db shrugs*

3 sets 12 reps

*Ab circuit - leg raises, situps, crunches*

did 2 trisets 12-20 reps each

Diet:

meal1: 100g buckwheat / 180g chicken / salad

meal2: 60g brown rice / 180g chicken / salad

pwo1: 50g carbs from malto/dextro, bcaa, glutamine, vitC

pwo2: whey protein

meal3:100g white rice / 180g fish

meal4: 60g brown rice / 180g chicken / corn

meal5: 200g chicken / salad / 13g olive oil

meal6: casein, whey, cottage cheese and peanut butter shake

meal7: casein shake with walnut oil


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> Diet:
> 
> meal1: 100g buckwheat / 180g chicken / salad
> 
> ...


what sort of fish?


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitrut said:


> what sort of fish?


white fish, usually cod


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

*Quads / Hams / Calves*

*Leg extensions*

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps dropset 15 reps

*Leg press*

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

*Front squats*

60x15

90x12

110x12

110x11

*Leg extensions*

20reps

20reps

*Lying leg curls*

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

8 reps

20 reps

*Stiff legged deadlift*

60x12

90x12

110x10

130x9

*Calves did triset: seated - standing - in leg press machine*

2 trisets 12-20 reps each exercise

*DIET:*

meal1: chicken/buckwheat/salad

meal2: chicken/rice/salad

prew:dextrose/bcaa/glutamine/whey protein

during workout:malto/dextro/bcaa/glutamine

meal3: whey protein/cream of rice/cereal

meal4: white fish/rice/apple

meal5: chicken thigh/potato/salad/oat cookies

meal6: whey/casein protein blend with cottage cheese and walnut oil

Total 500g carbs 350g protein 70g fat 4000 cals (higher carb day)


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

*Triceps / Biceps / Abs*

*V-Bar pushdowns* 5 sets 20 15 15 12 10 reps

*Barbell curls* 4 sets 12 10 10 6 reps

*Ez-Bar incline overhead extension*s 4 sets 15 12 6 8 reps

*Incline db curls* 4 sets 12 10 8 10 reps

*One arm cable extensions* 3 sets 12 10 10 reps

*Machine preacher curls* 3 sets 15 12 10 drop 12 reps

*Hummer curls* 2 sets 12 12 reps superseted with *Dips* 2 sets 20 20 reps

*Leg raises* 3 sets 10-15 reps

*Crunches* 3 sets 15-20 reps

*Crunches with cable* 3 sets 20-30 reps

*NUTRITION:*

meal1: chicken/buckwheat/salad

meal2: chicken/rice/salad

meal3: beef/olive oil/salad

snack: apple

meal4: chicken/buckwheat/salad

prew shake: dextro/malto/bcaa/glutamine/whey pro/mg/potassium/multivits

duringw shake: desxtro/malto/bcaa/glutamine/vitc

meal5: chicken/rice

meal6: whey/casein/cottage cheese/walnut oil

meal7: whey/casein/cottage cheese


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday instead of meal7 had a clean cheat meal: whole wheat pasta with chicken, vegetables, sour cream, ff cheese stir fry for dessert had oatmeal with strawberry whey protein in it 

Up 2.2kg from monday, looking fuller and leaner, thanks to new slin protocol, which I love a lot

Did 30 min cardio am and today's diet will be:

meal1: 2c buckwheat with chicken

meal2: 1c rice with chicken

meal3: 2c rice with fish

meal4: 1c rice with fish

meal5: 300g salmon / tons of salad

meal6: whey/casein/cottage cheese/walnut oil

somewhere between meals - apple, nuts, small protein shake.

Today and tommorow are off days from training, full of eating, resting, recuperating and getting ready for big back workout on Monday.


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Haven't updated for a while, changed my training and diet a little bit:

*TRAINING:*

Monday: Back / light biceps

Tuesday: Chest / light triceps

Wednesday: Shoulders / Traps

Thursday: Quads / Abs

Friday: Biceps / Triceps

Saturday: Hams / Calves

Sunday: OFF

Cardio: 5 times a week 30 min

*DIET:*

M1 - 120g gluten free oatmeal / 60g whey protein / apple or banana

M2 - 100g buckwheat / 250g lean beef

M3 - 100g brown rice / 200g chicken

M4 - 100g white rice / 250g white fish

PWO - 0-50-100g dextrose / 50g whey / 10g bcaa / 10g glutamine / 1g Vit C

M5 - 100g buckwheat / 200g chicken or 250g lean beef

M6 - 60g casein shake / 14g walnut oil

*SUPPS:*

1000mg Test (700mg Test Prop, 300mg Test Ace)

300mg Masteron

225mg Tren Susp

4iu HGH daily

10iu Humalog PWO

400mcg Ipamorelin daily

400mcg GHRP-2 daily

10mg Nolva daily

12.5 Aromasin daily


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Consistency! Any photo updates due?


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Consistency! Any photo updates due?


Probably take some in a week or so


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday had one of the best leg workouts ever

*
Leg extensions* 5 sets 20 15 15 12 10 reps (last set dropset)

*Leg press* 4 sets 20 15 12 8 reps

*Hack squats *4 sets 12 10 10 8 reps (last set dropset)

*Db lunges* 4 sets 15 12 12 10 reps (last set dropset body weight lunges)

*Leg extensions* 2 sets 20 20 reps

*Seated calf raises* 4 sets 20 15 15 12 reps

*Leg press calf raises* 3 sets 20 20 15 reps

*Bodyweigt calf raises* 1 set 30 reps

*Ab crunches with rope* 4 sets 30 30 30 30 reps

Today had regular diet plus 7th refeed meal 30 min before bed - large bag of cereal, 2 cups natural yogurt, 1 scoop casein, avocado, peanutt butter for 1500 maybe more cals, yesterday totals were 700-750g carbs 450g protein 100-120g fat 6000cals


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

whats your weight now?


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitrut said:


> whats your weight now?


103-104 kilos

Yesterday was arms

*Cable pushdowns* 5 sets 20 20 15 12 10 reps (last set dropset)

*Ez bar incline triceps extensions* 4 sets 15 12 10 8 reps

*Dips *4 sets 15 12 10 10 reps

*Db curls* 4 sets 20 15 10 8 reps (last set dropset)

*Straight bar cable curls* 4 sets 15 12 10 10 reps

*Straight bar preacher curls* 4 sets 12 10 10 8 reps

*One arm cable triceps push*downs 4 sets 15 15 15 15 reps

*Hummer cable curls *4 sets 15 15 12 12 reps

Diet:

1-buckwheat/beef

2-rice/chicken/avocado

3-rice/chicken/avocado

4-rice/fish

5-pwo-cereal/whey/aminos

6-rice/chicken

7-beef/salad

8-casein/walnut oil/apple

Today cardio and hamstrings with calves


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

5kg in lean gains in just under 2 months! Very impressive mate, I wish I could be so disciplined!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

hows your prep going, any updates?


----------

